# Musky



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

There is a lake here in Mo that has had Musky stocked regularly since 1966 but I have not yet talked to anyone who has caught one or tryed. What tackle and what approach would you take to fish for them? I have never fished for Musky but would like to try.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

What type of structure, water clarity, and forage base does the lake have?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> What type of structure, water clarity, and forage base does the lake have?


The Lake was finished in 1961 and basically covered tress and rocks. The lake is known for crappie,bass,bluegill,and catfish. there are three small rivers that feed it, The water is not real clear but not real dark either. Also has white bass in it.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I would try to find the weed line (assuming there is one) and cast 
bucktails or jerkbaits on the edges of the weeds.

Another option is to work top waters over those weeds.
If you get a boil with no luck toss a bucktail right away
in the same spot, you might be surprised. :wink:

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Black/Silver or Black/Chartruce bucktails are (in my opinion) the most versatile Muskie baits available. They will work anywhere there are muskies. A Chartruce/Black Jerkbait (like a Suick or similar) would be my next choice.


----------

